# Bezel handmade by pers184



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

Imposed sanctions on me ... old topic https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bezel-handmade-vostok-amphibian-778322.html closed. I put in the subject watches for sale, this should not be .Only will show new models of my bezel.


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

In the autumn forest...


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Is that a green scuba dude you have?


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

A green Amphibians the new case, but the old dial and mechanism


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess it used to be blue but through time it has went kind of green. 

Do you have any plans to make sapphire or ceramic insert for the bezels?


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

I have your Niva (GM-Niva). I have the BA3-2121.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

OKEAH said:


> I have your Niva (GM-Niva). I have the BA3-2121.


(Lada Niva X Vostok Amphibia)=Bulletproof+Cool


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

My beautiful bezel for my watch arrived in Cebu on 30 October and was installed immediately on my Amphibia. Stainless steel with black engraving and diamond cut edge. Pictures to follow, as I am now an official member or the pers184 fan club. I suggest that members in future, who wish to buy, transact by PM as the new site owners seem to have a strict and myopic view of trading online, and the moderator will keep closing our threads!
Thank you 'pers' for my piece of Russian art.


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

joecool said:


> (Lada Niva X Vostok Amphibia)=Bulletproof+Cool


And one can wear them together!


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

Comrade pers184, I was drunk when I wrote "I have your GM Niva". I meant to write " I like your GM-Niva". My Niva is the older one, completely ABTOBA3-made, not GM-ABTOBA3 like yours which has a more modern body.

Also both Vostok and Niva are waterproof:






althouth the Niva is not up to 20atm.

And of course both are shock proof. and dust-proof
(the Niva is actually dust-prone)


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

antilucem said:


> ...as the new site owners seem to have a strict and myopic view of trading online, and the moderator will keep closing our threads!


Actually those actions were taken on the initiative of the moderating team, which has not changed since Watchuseek changed ownership, and we are still applying the same rules as we were before.

If you have a problem with our actions, then by all means raise it privately with the site administrator, but please remember that public discussion of moderating decisions are not (and have never been) permitted on the forum.


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

Chascomm said:


> Actually those actions were taken on the initiative of the moderating team, which has not changed since Watchuseek changed ownership, and we are still applying the same rules as we were before.
> 
> If you have a problem with our actions, then by all means raise it privately with the site administrator, but please remember that public discussion of moderating decisions are not (and have never been) permitted on the forum.


Only Picture, only tuning Amphibians


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, great work. Amazing to see how the humble fibber gets so much new cachet with a new bezel. A bit like me shining my shoes ....

anyway, how mu .... oh, never mind ;-)


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

Hahahahaha.......don't be naughty DolleDolf.


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

A few more days and I can show to the model bezel for Soviet Amphibians...
Of stainless steel.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

pers184 said:


>


absolutely perfect profile! man I'm sure that one will look amazing, you are the man Pers!


----------



## toolonginexile (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello Pers. Quick question Does the plain bezel you sent me last month for my 420 also fit on a 710?

Also i think making a bezel like this one will sell like wildfire:


----------



## zar845 (Nov 18, 2014)

pers184 said:


> A few more days and I can show to the model bezel for Soviet Amphibians...
> Of stainless steel.


I am interested in a soviet era Amphibian bezel. Does it fit the 420 case?
And what is the price?
Thanks!


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

Smooth bezel for any case









Diameter 38 mm, bezel sets to any case


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

Like today make great photo bezel before sending orders ... But did not check the accumulators on the camera in the cold it is all finished. Managed to make only one photo in the background A frozen ship ...


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

The euro exchange rate against the ruble rose slightly.
I DECIDED TO LOWER THE PRICE on the BEZEL at 20 %.
Material stainless steel, make solid.
If you want to inserts, I make stainless steel and aluminum or bronze.
All questions in a personal message.

Continued the photo shoot, frost up to 15 degrees, the snow a little, but the Volga River is frozen.


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

The first tests with bronze ... sea, beryllium. 
Let's start with a simple ...


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Bezel Vostok Amfibia*

Often such work that requires responsibility.
Repeat the original is sometimes more difficult than to make a new project. 
Do not appreciate strictly....
Bezel stainless steel, for the Soviet barrels, 710 case, Albatross


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The one on the 710 case looks incredible, if my 710 ever gets despatched I'll pm you about one!


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Outstanding pers!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## wiscflank (Aug 20, 2014)

The bezels are very nice indeed.

I've also ordered some myself, but the maker is difficult to contact, it's been two months and quite a few emails with no reply. I know he works alone and his craft is very popular, so, should I wait or contact somebody else?


----------



## DarthBob (Dec 1, 2014)

Who else is there?


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

try sending (another) PM and wait a bit. He will get back to you, though sometimes it takes him a bit.


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

Cool bezels sir pers184. Now I can't wait my Amphibia to arrive, want to put one of those on the scuba dude.;-) Hope to have one also someday, but first I gotta have the watch.


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

You should wait. I can assure you that you will not be disappointed. A custom made bezel which is absolutely unique, not an ordinary one with a pseudo Seiko insert. Mine had to travel to SE Asia and I waited a month after posting but that is what Vostok modding is all about.

If the wait doesn't get you, refitting that Vostok spring will.......hahaha



wiscflank said:


> The bezels are very nice indeed.
> 
> I've also ordered some myself, but the maker is difficult to contact, it's been two months and quite a few emails with no reply. I know he works alone and his craft is very popular, so, should I wait or contact somebody else?



















Diamond cut edge with raised stainless steel insert from Pers194, the artist. That is a Vostok mesh from Meranom but it is now on a heavy shark mesh with secure clasp from China - photo below. Sharp eyes may notice that I have fitted the bracelet the 'wrong way round' and this is because of the shape and size of my wrist.


----------



## DarthBob (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone have pers payment info? He have me the cost but not where to send $. I've sent pms but no response.


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

I used PayPal because its safer................I have those details. No reply I think because all on annual holiday in Russia. Maybe pers has gone somewhere, doing his watch bezel photographs from unusual places.....hahaha


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello pers, I passed on the information to DarthBob. Sorry that my pictures of the bezel were so boring but your outdoor pictures like the frozen river Volga are so good it made me shy to try a jungle shot but maybe later, then jose-CostaRica will have a laugh.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

antilucem said:


> Hello pers, I passed on the information to DarthBob. Sorry that my pictures of the bezel were so boring but your outdoor pictures like the frozen river Volga are so good it made me shy to try a jungle shot but maybe later, then jose-CostaRica will have a laugh.


Hahaha ok I'll wait for that 

using Tapatalk!


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

Finish the party 10 piece bezel for Vostok amphibians. For 090,100,110 case only . 
Diameter 41 mm, height of 4 mm, solid metallic stainless steel.
Until 1 piece painted in black, the other without painting.
Painting of your choice.
Price reported in a personal message.
In stock only 10 piece .


















































Spring change from the standard bezel in my stainless steel .Dimensions are made for native spring.

Quite simply, a little to blunt the corners of the spring.
Put your spring on a flat surface, it should also be flat in the horizontal plane. If not align. Blunted corners without hands, and be like, and gently with pliers. And check again horizon.
In the bezel could stay polished paper particles are removed.
Insert the spring into the groove of the bezel, it must lie evenly .If spring give shape to the circle and insert bezel, the ends will stick out and can causing it to bend during installation. Better spring shape "half ellipse (oval)."
When the installation is not in a hurry, a helical motion with little effort. If you do not notice the time that something went wrong, somnet spring, and all will have to do first.
Rotating force is governed by the bezel just corners of the bezel, the sharper will be the tighter.
In my bezel slots specifically have a rough surface.
P. S.
At any manipulation with any clock assume the default that you repair Rolex for 500,000 USD then the quality of uluchshetsya.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Do you need to install this with the stock bezel wire or are these like Murphy bezels?


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

Stock bezel wire but can be tight fit....be warned.


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm still on vacation.
My stocks bezel, is almost deserted.
But something left until in stock...


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

A little bit of classics....

https://www.watchuseek.com/members/pers184/albums/bezel-old-school/


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

The yellow bezel I ordered from pers a while ago. Looks amazing!


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Hartig (Sep 25, 2009)

If you would make a bezel like this to fit the amphibia 420 case i would be the first one to buy ;-)


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very satisfy with my Pers184's bezel!


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

pers184 said:


> Finish the party 10 piece bezel for Vostok amphibians. For 090,100,110 case only .
> Diameter 41 mm, height of 4 mm, solid metallic stainless steel.
> Until 1 piece painted in black, the other without painting.
> Painting of your choice.
> ...


Can this bezel style be made in Bronze material? I would like to order if possible!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Just received my bezel from pers, it's fantastic and transforms the watch into something a lot more substantial and expensive looking! Can't post a photo right now but it's the old large toothed 60 minute style, numbers carved out in relief, black paint, as shown on the blue dude 710 with brown strap some pages ago. I have mine on a blue dude 710 with brown strap so new photo not really necessary anyway 

Excellent workmanship and top top value, exceeds my best expectations!!

Installing is a pain compared to the stock bezel, I only now see the instructions here. Perhaps partly because it is steel not brass and also because the slot is not only rough inside but narrower than stock, such that the spring does not flex and slide around in it like I imagine it does on stock. First I tried bending additional corners into the spring between the original ones, to make it more round. Then after pushing hard a lot (I found the secret with stock bezels is if you have to force it, you are doing it wrong) I noticed that the spring was deformed out of the flat plane where it had been caught between the bezel and the case. i removed it a couple of times to straighten this out. By the end, the spring was roughened and basically circular and finally the bezel clipped into place. It is pleasingly stiff to turn and certainly not coming off in a hurry!


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

Photo session before sending....


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

If anyone has any tips on installing one of these please let me know. I've been at it for hours. I can't get the wire any rounder or closer to the edges of the inside groove. Just won't go on. I'm considering blu tac-ing the bezel on.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Astute-C said:


> If anyone has any tips on installing one of these please let me know. I've been at it for hours. I can't get the wire any rounder or closer to the edges of the inside groove. Just won't go on. I'm considering blu tac-ing the bezel on.


Same as you: I wasted 10 wires ... Considering too glue it.


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

Perhaps try reducing the length of the spring (i.e cut off some flats)


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

pers184 said:


> Photo session before sending....


Pers is the bottom left red bezel brass/bronze?


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

MattBrace said:


> Perhaps try reducing the length of the spring (i.e cut off some flats)


Hi Matt, thanks for the tip. Would that mean that one end of the bezel was not attached properly though? Still haven't got it on yet, I don't think I ever will.


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

by cutting off only 1 or 2 flats it would still have enough engagement to hold the bezel on, but may give a little more space to fit the bezel. I have never purchased a Pers bezel so can't really comment on the bezels themselves.

From my own experience of the bezels that I produce, I know that the groove position, width and depth are crucial, the spring can then be adjusted to provide more or less friction on the bezels fit.

Regards Matt



Astute-C said:


> Hi Matt, thanks for the tip. Would that mean that one end of the bezel was not attached properly though? Still haven't got it on yet, I don't think I ever will.


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

I posted this previously about the same problem:

Re: Bezel fit question for Amphibia and Komandirskie"I am not sure that I completely understand the problem, but when my new stainless steel bezel from Pers184 would not go on I rubbed it on a piece of fine wet and dry, stapled onto a small flat MDF board - use a circular motion.
The machined tolerances are very fine for the spring to lock tightly under the edge. After a few rubs and tries it worked for me and it snapped on - much tighter than before. I don't know if I will ever get it off though. My spring was lubricated anyway with a thin layer of silicon grease to preserve it from the humidity."

When asked for clarification I wrote:
"Use very fine silicon carbide paper (1500) and use it wet - drop a bit of oil or WD40 on it. I use it stapled to a board to ensure that the surface remains flat so I do not get any curved edges. Invert the bezel and rub the bottom of it on the board in a circular motion to keep surface flat. You are lowering the spring very, very slightly down to the lip under which it has to clip. The more you take off the bottom of the bezel the looser it becomes so don't overdo it - trial and error. I'm sorry if I did not explain it well before."

Hope this helps.
​


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

I do bezel stainless steel, can make smooth bezel bronze.Old School for Large amphibians....


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

On May 9 Victory Day !


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

You're the man pers184 and your range of bezels continues to impress me. I am still in love with my stainless steel raised bezel which transformed my 060 Amphibian. My watch liked its new clothes so much it decided (without help) to keep better time and is now about -5 secs a day. Not bad for a utilitarian automatic watch from the Motherland.

Thanks for you contribution to this great passion.


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

Is there also a bezel for the classic 350 available?


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

Yesterday my superb bezels from pers184 reached me, 2x GMT-type and a classic one
-The contents ofthe envelope
















-The classic type bezel in my 060. Gorgeous!








See how well it blends with the case design and glass








-And now the GMT type, to be used with a GMT-less watch when going abroad...


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

Regular photo session before sending orders.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 19, 2014)

Received two bezels from Pers today, smashing









Excellent bezels, thanks


----------



## John Bowring (Jun 2, 2015)

You do excellent work! Beautiful.


----------



## John Bowring (Jun 2, 2015)

antilucem said:


> Hello pers, I passed on the information to DarthBob. Sorry that my pictures of the bezel were so boring but your outdoor pictures like the frozen river Volga are so good it made me shy to try a jungle shot but maybe later, then jose-CostaRica will have a laugh.


From the photos, I think we are led to believe that pers just drives around, over field and forest, and finds watches and bezels waiting for him. I am sure that is how it works. Nice job, pers.


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

I want to ask you a question ...
Are you interested in this model of stainless steel bezel....


----------



## John Bowring (Jun 2, 2015)

pers184 said:


> I want to ask you a question ...
> Are you interested in this model of stainless steel bezel....


Probably not, since I like a bezel to have at least some function as a timing device -- dashes, dots, numerals, etc. -- but I might like this one for effect with the right dial. Depends.

Just one person's view, needless to say.


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

I intend to agree with John. That's why I changed from a Vostok compass bezel to a pers diver, but it looks very nice and I am sure that some people will love it.


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

I like it.

I would be willing to try one.

It looks nice on that Radio Room. 

I think it would make some of the less sport style dials look classy and good as a dress watch.

Let's see more photos.


Matt


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

Pers,

Why don't you give each bezel a Model number or name ?

Would it not make it easier for us to tell you which bezels we would like to order ?


Matt


----------



## Hartig (Sep 25, 2009)

You could add a "cut" or little marking on the design to make it more useful... like this


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

I understand you, it is difficult to determine the amount of such models, which I made to order in recent years.
My daughter is 3.5 years, and she will soon be able to help me in this.

Make a mark is not a problem....


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, I think the one with a mark looks great.


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

The new album exclusively for 710, 420 Amphibians...
https://www.watchuseek.com/members/pers184/albums/bezel-420-710-960-case/


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

pers184 said:


> The new album exclusively for 710, 420 Amphibians...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/members/pers184/albums/bezel-420-710-960-case/


Pers I pm you about making an order, these are so nice looking!


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Tuna can shroud? Incredible!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Now that is cool


----------



## Coug76 (Apr 26, 2015)

Is that modified Seiko part or a part that you fabricated? Really cool stuff there.


----------



## g700barbus (Jul 14, 2015)

nice work.


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

That certainly has the 'wow' factor pers. Excellent work!


----------



## IainT (Dec 30, 2014)

Are there any brass/bronze bezels besides the smooth one available?

In the picture above there's a stainless steel bezel (bottom row, second from left - black numbers, red triangle and dashes) which I'd love in brass/bronze.


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

I have that one in stainless steel, but with diamond cut edge and a slightly raised insert but no red except the zero marker. It is a beautiful piece of work and was custom made by pers184. I have no doubt that he can make you a bronze one if he has the billet in stock. He makes bezels to order so just PM him to get details of costs
.


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

Of course I'll help you make the bezel and bronze.
Almost a month I was on vacation, and now went to work.
Write to me private messages.

Will modify the cover, Amphibians tuna. Crown....


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

pers184 said:


> Will modify the cover, Amphibians tuna. Crown....


That is a seriously ambitious modification! :-!


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

*Rubs eyes* Did I just see a Vostok Amphibian "Tuna"? Amazing! How do that?


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

It looks like a shroud and a housing for the original crown. Well done! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

pers184 said:


> Of course I'll help you make the bezel and bronze.
> Almost a month I was on vacation, and now went to work.
> Write to me private messages.
> 
> Will modify the cover, Amphibians tuna. Crown....


Holy crap that is awesome!

Are you going to be selling those?


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Maybe can be call this "the caviar can"?


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

A little bit modified external design....


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

pers184 said:


> A little bit modified external design....


So awesome!


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

Тонкая работа. хороший, красывие!!! How awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

Updated models Bezel Stainless Steel....


----------



## Schlumpf (Jan 2, 2015)

the last one is awesome! Is this a selfmade case? I really like it!!


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

Pers184, do you have any bezel with all minute indexes marked out?

I have a couple of time tried to contact you, both through PM and through ebay to ask you if you could make one for me.

I would really want the numbers further out leaving all the minute indexes visible, as in this bezel:


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

After two days installing my tricky bezel the watch looks great.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

sonics said:


> After two days installing my tricky bezel the watch looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo all around! Need to get me a wire lug now.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

Happy New Year ! The new model of the bezel to Vostok Amphibians Solid piece of stainless steel. Without the insert. Paint in any color.


----------



## timer (Nov 27, 2007)

pers184, do you have bronze and/or brass bezels for sale? I have a Vostok Amphibia 090059 watch. Thanks


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

To us spring has come!

Bright colors please!


----------



## gjugik (Mar 23, 2016)

Is that a green scuba dude you have?


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

ок


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Pers, we had a discussion few weeks ago regarding a solid endlink for the Neptun case, is it anything you might consider making?


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> Pers, we had a discussion few weeks ago regarding a solid endlink for the Neptun case, is it anything you might consider making?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Arizone said:


>


Something like that, but made to fit the new pins used for the Meranom strap, so one can switch from the leather strap to the metal bracelet.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

is there any other way to contact pers184? He is not replying PMs

:think:


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> is there any other way to contact pers184? He is not replying PMs
> 
> :think:


You aren't the only one looking for him I am afraid, I was interested in his recreation of the 350 case and a custom bezel for the new Albatros.


----------



## Roach66 (Sep 9, 2014)

My only contact has been through PM's and he is often slow to reply. He does great work. Hopefully he is still creating bezels. Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O (Jul 16, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> .... I was interested in his recreation of the 350 case.....


I spoke with him in June and he said :

_" I'm on vacation until September.

I'll order from the factory housing 110 ~ $ 30
Modification 110 amphibious + bezel + tabs = $ 100
Delivery $ 10-15 "
_

So, total of $140 - 145 USD for the entire package: case with modification, bezel and 'tabs' or swing lugs. _

_I think that's a good price. _

_
He would not give me a definite date or time-frame for when the 'Tuna' shroud will be produced._

_


----------



## Tarquin (Dec 24, 2011)

Some absolutely stunning work on this thread.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Tarquin said:


> Some absolutely stunning work on this thread.


Yes, I wanted to ask him to make the bezel for the Slava project, but Meranom prefers to work with their suppliers.


----------



## brums (Aug 24, 2016)

hi everybody,
I'm a new member.....

any pers184 hand made bezel advice for my 060 case Amphibiam ?


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

https://m.facebook.com/dmitry.persidsky.3/albums/125049197966630/


----------



## pers184 (Sep 10, 2012)

I will be posting new photos Bezel for Vostok Amphibian on Facebook .
Bezels in stock to sell on EBay , the seller pers184 .


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

brums said:


> hi everybody,
> I'm a new member.....
> 
> any pers184 hand made bezel advice for my 060 case Amphibiam ?


brums

I got pers184 to custom make this, in stainless steel with s/s raised insert and diamond cut edge, for my 060 because I wanted the 'all stainless' look with the shark mesh. It is also very practical in the tropics where everything takes a hammering from UV light, humidity, dust, sand and salty air.......hahaha. That's before it gets in the water for a dip.







Bit tricky to fit because of close tolerances but worth it and very practical. 
Pers184 will make whatever you prefer so all options on the table. I have got a Seiko Pepsi bezel for quick swop if I get bored.
Barry


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

That's a pretty 060, with a special bezel and the mesh it becomes a nice looking watch.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I asked Pers to make a SS version of this bezel:










just 40mm wide for the new 670 case.

I am curious to see the results.


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

pers184 said:


> I will be posting new photos Bezel for Vostok Amphibian on Facebook .
> Bezels in stock to sell on EBay , the seller pers184 .


What's your name on Facebook?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

